# best moments of 2013



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Finding the bigest flush of large morels around one tree ever.After I thought the season was done.Was out looking for Oysters.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

ditto what Ant said, except life alert called as mom had fallen and he got to keep the score.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Scott that part was spozed to be a secret!LOL.Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## mattyp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Finding a mushroom while backpacking in the Allegheny mountains in West Virginia waaay late in the season (mid may!). That was a nice little treat after eating trail food for a week.


----------

